# Confo. shot :-)



## PAS Hercules (Feb 15, 2009)

I finally got Hercules Body clipped and was able to get a somewhat decent conformation shot... remember he is NOT sweated or conditioned yet !  I just got his show halter in the mail the other day too, but I can see that I need to raise it up a little higher 







I also took a photo of him in one of the "Native Arabian style" halters that I make, this one actually belongs to another LB member... I have yet to mail it to her !


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2009)

He is very handsome! I love his color and upright neck


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Jill, very nice conformation love his color


----------



## PAS Hercules (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you  As I mentioned before Hercules is my first Mini and I am quite excited to start showing him, I show Arabians but have never done Mini's... He is not AMHA registered ( or at least I don't think so ) so I am registering him PtHA and will show him Pinto  I just got a mini sz. cart and we will be driving and showing Halter...


----------



## Mona (Feb 15, 2009)

He's looking good! Sounds like you have a whole lot of fun lined up for the two of you!


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous!



Love your Arabian style halter too, wow it's beautiful. Very nice looking boy!


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG I Love him





and I Really LOVE that "Native Arabian style"

I want One!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 16, 2009)

He looks great! You should be very happy.


----------



## End Level Farms (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant wait for my Halter. As nice as it looks one Hercules. HEHE. Thank you for allowing me to buy that halter for Sam.

I will be posting TONS of pictures of Sam. (Ps) I love taking pictures of the minis as well specially once they are clipped.

Hercules will be soooo nice in the show ring. HMMM its good thing Im in a different height category then I dont have to cheer you and me in the one. LOL.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HERCULES


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 16, 2009)

Striking!


----------



## Becky (Feb 16, 2009)

Hercules is a very handsome boy! Looking forward to hearing about all of your adventures this year!


----------



## countrycharm (Feb 17, 2009)

oh oh ill have the horse and the arabian halter hehe



gorgeous!!!


----------

